# Skipping the 5D-s. What do you want in 5D4?



## RLPhoto (Feb 4, 2015)

The 5D-s will be $4k and a premium studio camera. Great for those who have the need and Canon responded in a way to the two year old D800.

For those who aren't going to buy this camera, what does canon need to do in the 5D4 to consider an upgrade? Assuming that the 5D4 will have no less specs than the 5D-s, What else need to be added on?

My list.

1. All Crosstype AF
2. Linked AF Point Spot Metering? (May be in 5D-s)
3. 1/250th Sync speed bump.
4. Bump to 7-8 FPS.
5. Dual CF
6. DPAF
7. 4K
8. Touchscreen
9. Peaking and Zebra 
10. RAW 1080P Video or 4K if possible. (ML managed to do it. Canon can.)
11. IQ, Resolution Bump from 22MP to Anything below 40MP.
12. $3499.


----------



## 3kramd5 (Feb 4, 2015)

RLPhoto said:


> The 5D-s will be $4k and a premium studio camera. Great for those who have the need and Canon responded in a way to the two year old D800.
> 
> For those who aren't going to buy this camera, what does canon need to do in the 5D4 to consider an upgrade? Assuming that the 5D4 will have no less specs than the 5D-s, What else need to be added on?
> 
> ...



1. Agreed, all cross type would be nice, maybe some dual crosses towards the edges of the frame.
2. Agreed.
3. Agreed.
4. I rarely burst with mine, but sure.
5. Agreed.
6. Don't care, would prefer other developments (on dye ADC, wider bit depth, etc), but if dual diodes per pixel don't hinder sensor performance, sure.
7. Meh, but sure, provided the thermal design is adequate.
8. Meh, but sure.
9. Meh, but sure. Seems like an easy software addition.
10. Meh, but sure, provided the thermal design is adequate.
11. Agreed, and see 6.
12. $3498 

___

A. The change-between-servo-and-one-shot button should be a persistent toggle, rather than needing to be constantly depressed. Better yet, two dedicated AF-ON buttons.
B. Crop modes for when I am reach limited and don't want to waste storage capacity on pixels I know I'll be cropping.
C. Add more "C" modes to the dial in place of the P and [A+]. Better yet, a 1D-style interface.
D. RGB Metering.
E. 1Dx-style AF display in the viewfinder.


----------



## 9VIII (Feb 4, 2015)

More cross tape AF points would be nice, but what I'm really looking for (in any body) is more dual Cross type AF points so that you can actually have a decent AF spread at f8.


----------



## 3kramd5 (Feb 4, 2015)

9VIII said:


> More cross tape AF points would be nice, but what I'm really looking for (in any body) is more dual Cross type AF points so that you can actually have a decent AF spread at f8.



... aren't dual crosses f/2.8 or faster?


----------



## applecider (Feb 4, 2015)

I want the highest pixel count that will allow a true 1 stop improvement of high iso use. Anywhere in the range of 22-36, but better in the 28-30 range.
Wifi and software that would allow remote shooting controlled by mobile device. I don't need wifi to immediately share, but rather to allow slightly remote control so say you could capture wildlife, or hand hold off camera lighting. Built in body control of radio flashes.

GPS can be done with an external app, though camera direction and some other subtle data is better handled by in camera gps.


All these things:

1. All Crosstype AF
2. Linked AF Point Spot Metering? (May be in 5D-s)
3. 1/250th Sync speed bump.
4. Bump to 7-8 FPS.
5. Dual CF
6. DPAF
7. 4K
8. Touchscreen
9. Peaking and Zebra 
10. RAW 1080P Video or 4K if possible. (ML managed to do it. Canon can.)
11. IQ, Resolution Bump from 22MP to Anything below 40MP.
12. $3499.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Feb 4, 2015)

DPAF
No additional video features if they complicate operation, they belong on video cameras.


I'd like higher ISO and more DR but not if the resolution has to be lowered to 12 MP like the Sony A7S to get it.


----------



## RLPhoto (Feb 4, 2015)

3kramd5 said:


> RLPhoto said:
> 
> 
> > The 5D-s will be $4k and a premium studio camera. Great for those who have the need and Canon responded in a way to the two year old D800.
> ...



Possible add-ons

- Built-on RT transmitter
- Bring back different Focusing Screens. EG-s especially. 
- Glowing buttons like the D4.


----------



## iron-t (Feb 11, 2015)

I think we'll get DPAF, a bump to 7 fps, probably 4k, and a small bump in res to 24-26 (which is plenty). And FINALLY exposure comp in M mode. Probably no swivel screen, no touchscreen, no wifi, no radio trigger, no electronic shutter, no AF-point linked spot metering and no 1D-style top plate. It would be great to have all those things (though I would switch off the touchscreen function), but I don't see it happening.

Give it DPAF, 7 fps and M-EC and I'll upgrade my 5D3 right after the 5D4 goes through its initial price drop.


----------



## mackguyver (Feb 11, 2015)

My guess is that we'll get:
-New AF system from future 1D X Mk II
-Interchangeable VF screens
-The 7DII features
-EC with Auto ISO in M
-24MP sensor with ~1 stop high ISO improvement, maybe ~1 stop DR improvement
-New video features (me-too 4k and others)
-DIGIC 6
-GPS
-UHS-I
-USB 3.0
-Same FPS
-Distortion correction
-AF during video
-A few smaller surprises


----------



## LOALTD (Feb 11, 2015)

I don’t need dual CF slots, just make the SD card slot FAST!

The most ridiculous flaw of the Mk III is that the slooooow SD card slot bottlenecks the entire camera when you have an SD card installed…which defeats the whole purpose of having two slots.

Looks like they finally fixed this on the 5DS. They market it as a feature, but it should’ve never been an issue from the start. Lazy, lazy engineering.

I actually prefer having an SD card slot as well because those cards are easier to find in a bind when you’re in the middle of nowhere with only access to a maybe a Walgreens or a gas station (this happened to me once, sucked!). Try finding CF cards at gas stations. It’s also easier to find readers for SD cards, and many laptops have the readers built-in.


----------



## Redder (Feb 11, 2015)

For 5D MK4, I would really like to have some form of automatic focus micro-adjustment on the camera.


----------



## triggermike (Feb 11, 2015)

I'd like higher ISO and more DR but not if the resolution has to be lowered to 12 MP like the Sony A7S to get it.
[/quote]
+1 and add eliminate black banding from dark shadows . . 
FPS bump would be nice too.


----------



## Arnoldvb (Feb 11, 2015)

A FF version of the 7dII, with good low and high ISO performance and between 24 and 30 MP.


----------



## V8Beast (Feb 11, 2015)

RLPhoto said:


> Possible add-ons
> 
> - Built-on RT transmitter
> - Bring back different Focusing Screens. EG-s especially.
> - Glowing buttons like the D4.



A built-in radio transmitter is long overdue. Canon would have to incorporate just about everything on your first list of "wants" for me to consider upgrading from my 5D3. I still love shooting with it, and it still feels new


----------



## Cosmicbug (Feb 11, 2015)

8fps,
28 mpx
WiFi
DPAF
Touchscreen
AF linked spot metering
Improved Raw buffer
Improved high ISO performance


----------



## lo lite (Feb 11, 2015)

RLPhoto said:


> The 5D-s will be $4k and a premium studio camera. Great for those who have the need and Canon responded in a way to the two year old D800.
> 
> For those who aren't going to buy this camera, what does canon need to do in the 5D4 to consider an upgrade? Assuming that the 5D4 will have no less specs than the 5D-s, What else need to be added on?
> 
> ...



My *wishlist*:

1. higher ISO 
2. less noise / banding
3. EOS iTR AF
4. a way to control exposure compensation in manual mode (M) when using auto ISO
5. Resolution not higher than 24MP
6. DPAF (if possible in combination with 3.)

1. - 3. should be in for me to buy it, 4. - 6. would be great


----------



## cliffwang (Feb 12, 2015)

mackguyver said:


> My guess is that we'll get:
> -New AF system from future 1D X Mk II
> -Interchangeable VF screens
> -The 7DII features
> ...



+1 for GPS and higher ISO and DR


----------



## cliffwang (Feb 12, 2015)

RLPhoto said:


> The 5D-s will be $4k and a premium studio camera. Great for those who have the need and Canon responded in a way to the two year old D800.
> 
> For those who aren't going to buy this camera, what does canon need to do in the 5D4 to consider an upgrade? Assuming that the 5D4 will have no less specs than the 5D-s, What else need to be added on?
> 
> ...



1. All Crosstype AF
Would be nice.
2. Linked AF Point Spot Metering? (May be in 5D-s)
Strong agree

7. 4K
Strong agree

9. Peaking and Zebra
Would be nice, but not not important because ML will support it.

10. RAW 1080P Video or 4K if possible. (ML managed to do it. Canon can.)
Would be nice.

11. IQ, Resolution Bump from 22MP to Anything below 40MP.
Agree.

12. $3499.
Agree. Of cause the lower the better.


----------



## psolberg (Feb 12, 2015)

for video, EOSHD put it nicely. The 5D-s is a 2012 camera in 2015.
http://www.eoshd.com/2015/02/canon-5ds-takes-a-backwards-step-for-video-why-is-canon-so-baffling/

It think 4K was a huge missed opportunity for canon here.

resolution wise, I think it is right where it needs to be. It is a bit conservative for the times. You get 8.6K pixels of horizontal data which is about 1.3K more than where we landed two years ago with 36 MP. It is a bit less of a jump than going from 5.7K 20MP sensors to 7.3K, but not by much. I think most manufacturers will land somewhere in the 8K horizontal resolution. So basically it will be good for two years or so until we start seeing pushes to 9-10K. I think for a 5D4 they should stay at 50 but improve on the DR and base ISO which should have been 64 in this camera to keep up with what others are doing. Better yet, push it to 32. And DR goes without saying has to be at least 14 stops to put it on par with 3 year old standards, if not take it to 15 stops to market it as better.


----------



## RLPhoto (Feb 12, 2015)

dilbert said:


> RLPhoto said:
> 
> 
> > ...
> ...


I consider the 5D3 plenty usable to 12k ISO and 25K ISO for B&W push only. If they could make it better great but it's good for me.

even if canon disappoints, I won't be leaving them anytime soon. I'd probably buy that 28mm HC for my other system instead.


----------



## 3kramd5 (Feb 12, 2015)

dilbert said:


> > 5. Dual CF
> 
> 
> Not enough space in the camera.



I don't think it would take much re-design to get dual CF slots in there. It would have to be only slightly thicker, I'd imagine, or if they made a change to the battery grip, they could probably move the slots forward and get away with the same thickness.







However I imagine they'll be re-using the majority of the 5D3 body, like with the S and R.


----------



## Maiaibing (Feb 12, 2015)

>28 mpix
wifi
gps
clean 12.800 iso - must be possible
better DR
>7 fps
swivel screen
touch screen
AF face recognition+ tracking
AF eye focus
crop mode a la Nikon


----------



## Skirball (Feb 12, 2015)

V8Beast said:


> RLPhoto said:
> 
> 
> > Possible add-ons
> ...



+1. But it needs WiFi if you add RT.


----------



## psolberg (Feb 12, 2015)

Mirrorless 

*runs*


----------



## jrista (Feb 12, 2015)

I would like to see 10-11 stops of DR at ISO 6400, and 9-10 stops at ISO 12800. Similar to the A7s. I could really use more at high ISO for off-angle shots of birds and wildlife. I tend to limit myself to strait-on (or mostly so) shots with the sun at my back to minimize scene DR...but that gets fairly boring after a while. Would be nice to have more than 6-8 stops of DR at high ISO so that off-angle shots don't max out the camera. 


The other big thing for me would be getting full iTR metering and a 7-8fps frame rate. I was quite comfortable with the 8fps of my 7D...the 6fps of the 5D III feels a bit limiting. With a 150k iTR Meter and AF system and the same 61pt AF, I think the 5D IV would be a powerhouse for wildlife. 


The silent shutter would also be awesome. I've scared off some birds and animals with the 5D III shutter once I get close. 


I'd be happy with around the same resolution on the 5D IV as well. I think 24mp would be an ideal number, but anything 20+ would be fine.




That's all I NEED. More low ISO DR would be nice, but I don't see Canon doing that. And it wouldn't be necessary for what I would primarily use the camera for.


----------



## Niki (Feb 12, 2015)

cliffwang said:


> RLPhoto said:
> 
> 
> > The 5D-s will be $4k and a premium studio camera. Great for those who have the need and Canon responded in a way to the two year old D800.
> ...




+1 this looks good to me...


----------



## Daniel Flather (Feb 12, 2015)

I'll wait for the 5D5, at $3500 a unit I can't justify a small upgrade, unless some amazing new sensor technology comes to life.


----------



## LOALTD (Feb 12, 2015)

Here’s my overly-ambitious list. Yes, I realize almost none of these are going to happen. I’ve been a Canon shooter for 6 years now; I’ve learned to keep my expectations in-check. (read: low)

In order of importance:
1. 14 stops DR. 
Doubt it.
2. 4k video or 1080p RAW or at least 1080p with a much beefier codec. 
I think 4k is possible, but I’m not getting my hopes up. I shoot and love RAW 1080p with Magic Lantern right now…hopefully they won’t make the Mk III un-Magic Lantern-able. I doubt they would give us RAW video built-in. As not even their cinema cameras (which have robbed the Mk III of good video features) can do this. I want 4k because it would allow me to down-res and get very-crispy 1080p. I would also give me smaller file sizes than RAW 1080p does!
3. 1-stop better high ISO
I think we’ll get 1/3 stop better high iso in RAW. Canon will likely talk about how much cleaner the .jpg’s are and only give us drastic differences on that front.
4. Flip screen
So handy for both video and for low-to-the-ground landscape/tripod shots. Canon doesn’t seem to want to put these on any of their higher-end cameras though.
5. Touch screen
I never thought I’d care much for this feature, but since getting an EOS-M I now find myself unconsciously trying to touch the screen on my Mk III!
6. WiFi
It would be nice to have just to be able to transfer files to/from a computer without having to use a card-reader. One less piece of gear to remember. I’ve forgotten a CF reader in the past and been royally hosed by it!

Random crap I’ve always wanted but may never get: 
Backlit buttons: cars have had this for…what? 30 years? Why don’t any Canon DSLRs have backlit buttons for use in the dark? Couldn’t they at least make them glow in the dark?



Things I don’t care about:
Burst rate: current is more than adequate for my needs
AF system: see above
Megapixels: do whatever you need to do to get the DR up and the noise down! As long as it has more resolution than my cellphone, I do not care!
GPS: I do a lot of mountaineer and you’d think I would love this feature but, I bought the add-on GPS unit and I rarely use it. Maybe I would if it were built-in?


----------



## thelebaron (Feb 13, 2015)

4k and raw, oh boy might as well ask for world peace ;D

7d2 specs but full frame and sony quality video would be nice. or even 1dc quality at 1080p. just anything better than the current video mushyness would be fantastic


----------



## Memdroid (Feb 13, 2015)

They can do whatever they want, as long as they add awesome features and add significant IQ compared to the Mark III. Otherwise there is little to no reason to upgrade. a Built in RT trigger would be awesome. Please no swivel screen, I care nothing about video. That would be ridiculous for a pro DSLR. A touch screen could be handy for those who need it, but add a option to disable it in the menu.


----------



## K (Feb 13, 2015)

Memdroid said:


> They can do whatever they want, as long as they add awesome features and add significant IQ compared to the Mark III. Otherwise there is little to no reason to upgrade. a Built in RT trigger would be awesome. Please no swivel screen, I care nothing about video. That would be ridiculous for a pro DSLR. A touch screen could be handy for those who need it, but add a option to disable it in the menu.




Fully agree. I never understood all the craze over video in a DSLR. If one is that serious about video, get a dedicated video camera - they are easily superior. Manufacturers love it, despite the DSLR being a terribly inadequate and incorrect platform for video - because it expands the market for DSLR's, particularly in a shrinking camera market. There absolutely are people who buy DSLR's with video in mind. Everything about video in a DSLR is compromise, a work in progress and always lacking in some way. Yet, the push continues for video.

Swivel screen makes the camera less robust. Touch screen is fine, but as you said - add a menu item to disable it.


My prediction is that the 5D4 is *not* getting an articulating screen. If Canon decides to answer the D750 first full-frame with an articulating screen, they'll probably do so with the 6D2, which is terribly unfortunate as I am looking forward to the 6D2 as being a cheaper FF alternative to the 5D line like it currently is.


----------



## TMT (Feb 13, 2015)

Personally, I'm just waiting for the price to drop on the 5D3.


----------



## MichaelTheMaven (Feb 13, 2015)

1. 4K Video (us video guys like it because the sensors are huge and we can use awesome Canon glass, thats why)
2. Better DR, something comparable to the D750

Those are really my two main things, if they lack either one of those, Im not sure Ill buy it myself. (Ok, I probably will)

Bonus features-

3. Peaking Focus - It appears to exist on the M3 already, why the heck not?
4. Articulating Screen - I love these things
5. Touch Screen - Yes, I want it on my 5Diii. Much faster and easier to navigate menus. 

Is that too much to ask?


----------



## ewg963 (Feb 13, 2015)

mackguyver said:


> My guess is that we'll get:
> -New AF system from future 1D X Mk II
> -Interchangeable VF screens
> -The 7DII features
> ...


+1


----------



## zim (Feb 15, 2015)

AF linked spot metering
EC with Auto ISO in M
Min increase to 1/250th Sync
7-8 fps with larger buffer
AF confirmation sorted (Not sure if it already has been on the 5D3)
Cross type AF points at 3rd's position
24MP sensor (at most)
1 stop higher ISO
1 stop DR improvement

I truth if I could afford a 1Dx I'd have got one a year ago. Maybe I just need to man up :'(


----------



## Ruined (Feb 15, 2015)

Either user-replacable focus screen (with firmware support) or that fancy focus screen patent we saw a while back. And, low light quality as good as the 6D or better.


----------



## JoeDavid (Feb 15, 2015)

Arnoldvb said:


> A FF version of the 7dII, with good low and high ISO performance and between 24 and 30 MP.



Absolutely for a general purpose FF camera. I took a 7Dm2 and a 5Dm3 on a photography trip in January and ended up shooting more with the 7D than the 5D. On trips like that one I shoot every thing from landscape to occasional wildlife to street photography and use the silent shooting mode a lot. It doesn't sound like much but being able to push the rate up to 4fps from 3 is great. The only thing missing from that camera is a touchscreen for use with live view shooting. The image quality of the 7Dm2 sensor compared to the last crop sensor camera I'd used was eye opening. I would take a scaled up version of the 7D's AF system too. I had the opportunity to shoot some surfing during the trip with the 7D and the new version of the 100-400. Even when shooting with strong back lighting the camera locked onto the surfer and tracked them flawlessly. The "in focus" rate was almost 100%. Amazing...

The report on the in camera GPS is not as glowing. Slower to sync up and quick to loose lock compared to the 6D. Maybe the rugged body design has I little too much metal for the in-body approach to be as successful as the 6D.


----------



## Sunnystate (Feb 15, 2015)

Exmor or Exmor performance rivaling sensor please. That would be good enough for the moment (next couple of months?) until something new will raise a bar again to the next level...


----------



## mrsfotografie (Feb 15, 2015)

'Skipping'?

There's no skipping considering that the 5Ds is a different beast aimed at a different photographer. The true successor would be the Mk IV, and the time between 5D product updates is long enough that there's no reason to skip a model unless the features list really is disappointing, or of course if money is the issue that it usually is for normal mortals. 

All I really want is some more DR and improvements across the board. When it comes I will likely wait for a year or so for prices to come down, and then bite.


----------



## pwp (Feb 15, 2015)

RLPhoto said:


> What does canon need to do in the 5D4 to consider an upgrade?
> 
> 1. All Crosstype AF
> 2. Linked AF Point Spot Metering? (May be in 5D-s)
> ...



Everything you list except:
-Limit MP to 24MP
plus:
-Size & weight shrink

Anyone who has worked with the mature touchscreens from Panasonic (GH4) and other current cameras know that this is not an amateur or enthusiast feature. It's a valuable pro feature. Photographers who don't like it can switch it off.

-pw


----------



## Perio (Feb 15, 2015)

Voice control, please


----------



## Light_Pilgrim (Feb 15, 2015)

I will buy the 5D MKIV if it has:
1. Same of better DR as Nikon D810
2. Around 30MP
3. Maybe something that will help work with MF glass
4. AF and ISO - can be same or improves vs 5D MKIII
5. 5-6 FPS is perfectly fine
6. No video is perfectly fine
7. Shutter sound as in Nikon
A nicer looking camera.


----------



## tculotta (Feb 15, 2015)

I am reading many of the replies or statements of wants and needs and it seems that in many regards, the Sony A7r fills the bill, particularly for the crowd that doesn't really need fast (or any) AF or much in the way of FPS. That seems to be a happy medium as one can retain Canon glass versus a switch to the D800/D810 family which would mean a likely switch to the Nikkor family of lenses.

The A7r can comfortably handle 40x60 in. prints so while 50MP is nice, it isn't even a requirement for most landscape photographers' needs.

For those that are using the A7r with Canon glass, what are your experiences and pitfalls?

Cheers,
Ted


----------



## Busted Knuckles (Feb 16, 2015)

LOL, I feel the heat already. 

I am pretty good w/ the 7DII feature set, but with a 16mp sensor that is uber low light/ DR. 

So the product line would look something like.

Low Light shooter - 5dIV
Generalist 5dIII
Studio/Landscape 5d S/R
Sports full frame 1dx 1 & 2

Some handling items listed in other posts would be nice, but the differentiator - High ISO


----------



## thomfalzarano (Feb 16, 2015)

I dont shoot video 

DR equal to 810
5 to 7 frames 
36MP
AF as in the 7dm2
$2800 USD
AF & ISO a step above the 5dmk3


----------



## photojournaliste (Feb 16, 2015)

AF as good as 7DMKII
8FPS+
24MP is fine enough
Dual cards
Rugged, Weatherproof Magnesium Alloy Body
HighISO capabilities 
3500USD

This does sound like a smaller sized 1DX which isnt a bad idea at all, priced at double that of 7DmarkII it will not eat into its market. I don't shoot Video. Canon gave the studio guys what they wanted. Maybe the photojournalists too should get something


----------



## krjc (Feb 16, 2015)

In order of priority
- Improved DR
- Improved ISO
- Slight increase in mp 26 to 30
- AF linked spot metering
- Interface same as 7DII

Thanks Canon  !


----------



## AvTvM (Feb 16, 2015)

I will buy a 5D IV only if it is mirrorless, sensoras good as or better than current 36 MP Sony/Nikon sensor and AF fully tracking capable @ 6-7 fps and price max. USD/€ 1999,-


----------



## DigiAngel (Feb 16, 2015)

i would like real innovative stuff, like a hybrid evf/ovf (i absolutely love how easy it is to get the picture i want with mirrorless cameras in challenging lighting) but sadly canon won´t do that (yet).

so, here´s my list

- better dynamic range and overall sensor quality. (lifting the shadows 4 stops on a D750 - no problem, lifting the shadows 4 stops on my 5d 3....uaaaaah no)
- better high iso (always welcome)
- better autofocus tracking
- dual memors cards where the sd card doesnt slow down the camera
- programmable auto-iso like 5Ds

- and canon please, dont change the body, ergonomics or anything else, its perfectly fine, just update the electronics to 2015 standards. thanks.


----------



## moreorless (Feb 16, 2015)

My guess is that FPS may stay at 6 as moving much beyond that would potentially start to cut into the 1DX market even if the 1DX mk2 gets even faster.

There seems quite a bit of room for other improvements, maybe AF that will also be on the 1DX mk2, 4K video, a bit of a resolution boost, dual pixel AF, perhaps even the often rumoured hybrid viewfinder with the ability to switch between EVF and OVF or a tillable screen?


----------



## GMCPhotographics (Feb 16, 2015)

zim said:


> AF linked spot metering
> EC with Auto ISO in M
> Min increase to 1/250th Sync
> 7-8 fps with larger buffer
> ...



I agree with your list, but it's not enough for me to drop £6K on a pair of cameras to replace my existing 5DIII's.
The DR is important. The AF is already excellent, but I'd like to see the same face and colour tracking the 7DII and 1DX have. I'd like a bump in fps, not fussed with the increase in MP. An interchangeable fine focus view screen has been noticeably missing on the 5DIII. it's really helpful with the 85 f1.2 II L. I'd like to see MP4 option in movie mode, the current .Mov file is pants and I seem to spend a lot of my life transcoding into a useful format. A little better weather sealing, erm....I'm struggling here because the 5DIII is such a fine camera. 
Maybe a button which directs more high paying customers my way? No? Though not.....


----------



## pretorianstalker (Feb 17, 2015)

Any date when we can expect some official info?


----------



## drjlo (Feb 17, 2015)

AvTvM said:


> I will buy a 5D IV only if it is mirrorless, sensoras good as or better than current 36 MP Sony/Nikon sensor and AF fully tracking capable @ 6-7 fps and price max. USD/€ 1999,-



Correct me if I'm wrong. It sounds like you won't be buying the 5D IV


----------



## rowlandw (Feb 17, 2015)

I would like a robust 5Dx that has a modular feature allowing for selecting/upgrading the sensor w/o buying a whole new camera.


----------



## SwnSng (Feb 18, 2015)

Less Noise when lifting shadows 1-2 stops improvement on 5DMkiii
36mp with 1.3 and 1.6 Crop modes
Better low and high ISO noise
Intervalometer and Timelapse Software like 5DS/R
Under $3500

I pretty much want a D810. 

If it turns out the 5DS/R as well as the MKIV hasn't improved the banding issue when lifting shadows there is a possibility that I buy a Nikon D810 and use both systems especially since I already own a Nikon 14-24mm. 

So it would be Nikon for 14-24, 24-70 and Canon 70mm and above.

I don't care about being loyal to a system other than saving myself frustration but shooting Sunsets and Sunrises would be so much nicer if there was a Stop or 2 more versatility.


----------



## bmwzimmer (Feb 19, 2015)

In Order or importance to me:
- Improved High ISO performance
- More Megapixels (36mp w/ Crop mode)
- 13.5 stop min Dynamic Range at its lowest ISO (50 hopefully)
- Dual Optical + Electronic VF 
- 7-8 FPS, 20 shots before buffer runs out
- AF points can be the same but all points able to spot meter
- Touch Screen to pinch and zoom to check focus faster
- In Body Image Stabilization (possible in live view only)
- Built in Flash (mostly used as a trigger or when in a desperate pinch)


----------



## Big_Ant_TV_Media (Feb 19, 2015)

well 
honestly since i do like shooting actions/sports and etc
8-10fps
1080p 24-60fps with 4k video
DPAF that can also take efs lens eg: 18-135 stm and 24-105 stm lens
GPS/WIFI
touchscreen "even though after using and owning a 7d2 im used too manual buttons
dual card slots SD & CF
headphone jack and clean HDMI UNCOMPRESSED OUT
Usb 3.0


----------



## mark99 (Feb 19, 2015)

Just take the handicapping off the Mkiii would be a good start.
To get a decent shutter from Canon you either have to have a 1/6 crop of pay for the 1dx.
Nikon have had full frame full shutter speed cameras with all focus points since 2012 for the same price as Canons offerings.
Why do canon handicap top range cameras ? they are on their own with this.
6fps ? in 2015 ?
Come off it.


----------



## Hector1970 (Feb 19, 2015)

I agree with Mark 99.
For a 5D4 Canon need to unhandicap the 5D Mark III.
10 FPS would be no issue for a new camera if they really wanted to do it.
The video too I'd say is handicapped.
In other characteristics
A better ISO performance would be great.
A higher megapixel to match or exceed D810 would be essential for their marketing (else a much better pixel quality). It has to clearly produce better pictures than it's competitors.
Not sure if they can even do it but better dynamic range ability would be a winner.
It would be great to have a 20x zoom but a clearer sharper image to manually adjust.
It should have a built in intervalometer.
I like the fact the level can be seen through the view piece on the 7D Mark II.
Some of those gimicky photo options like minature would be an easy addition
An ability to remote control the camera by a phone app.
A spare button to program what you like to it would be good.

Easy peasy Canon its not even pushing the boat out too far.


----------



## dstppy (Feb 19, 2015)

Definitely more DR. My lens-cap photos are atrocious!

oooh, that and facebook integration

;D


----------



## Txema (Feb 19, 2015)

I would like to come with the new Sony sensor or a canon made 36mp with equal DR, the 7dII AF system including the AF Area Selection Lever.
These are the 2 things that will turn my 5DIII to second body.
I'm afraid the 5DIII replacement will be another deception.
Please, prove me wrong.


----------



## gsealy (Feb 19, 2015)

I would say the big thing for me is 4K with true 10 bit external recording capability to an Atomos. 

After that an evolutionary upgrade would suffice. Higher and more of basically was is requested above.


----------



## bdeutsch (Feb 19, 2015)

I know I'm not alone in wanting the return of the EOS-3 eye controlled AF system (except now I'd expect it to actually work well).

Deutsch Photography LLC: NYC Wedding Photographer | Actor and Corporate Headshots NYC | Family and Baby Portraits


----------



## Tugela (Feb 20, 2015)

4K
Triple Digic 7 (not sure why people want the Digic 6, which is about three years old now - ask for *new* technology, not old stuff please)
16 mpixels
modern sensor technology
EVF
Articulated touch screen


----------



## ecka (Feb 20, 2015)

5D4? - Sure!

100 megapixels - or more, if they'll behave reasonably well (no need to output all 100mp, just use pixel binning to provide 25mp option)
5fps - I mean I could live with 5 :
Dual CF, WiFi, Battery grip with SSD slot (or two)
4K - or ..., no, wait, by the time they release a 5D4, there will be 8K in every smartphone already , so let's make it 8K
Touchscreen! Zebra! Peaking! Jeez!
All the best AF systems (tripple-cross, quad-pixel-hybrid, whatever works best).


----------



## Perio (Feb 20, 2015)

5diii is such a wonderful camera, and it's hard to think what should be improved. I'd personally like to have native ISO 50 or 64, better high ISO, interchangeable focusing screen and a reasonable introductory price.


----------



## mps (Feb 20, 2015)

8 bit 4k60p internal, real 10bit output, 120p - better 240p - 1080p, and something like the brick for the gh4 with xlr and sdi

AND

a cooperation with the guys from ML, having a propper implementetation of their software  so all the goodies like peaking, zebra, raw shooting,... PREINSTALLED

then i would stick with canon... since i dont see this happening im really curious on the a7rII or whatever name it gets - im pretty sure this1 will have a big bunchg of my wishlist  willing to lay down quite a chunk of cash...


----------



## Tugela (Feb 20, 2015)

mps said:


> 8 bit 4k60p internal, real 10bit output, 120p - better 240p - 1080p, and something like the brick for the gh4 with xlr and sdi
> 
> AND
> 
> ...



Canon don't need to collaborate with ML to include those functions - they already have them in their camcorders so they obviously know how to do it. They just don't want to (probably because they think it will force you to buy a separate camcorder).


----------



## time123 (Feb 22, 2015)

- A larger auto-focus area (see 7D Mark II).
- More information displayed in the viewfinder (see 7D Mark II).
- GPS. I would really like to have my travel pictures automatically geo-tagged without using some bulky add-on or remembering to use a GPS data collection application on my phone to eventually mash the data into my photos.
- Touchscreen, assuming it can be turned on and off at will. Being able to zoom in and out with a pinch and selecting focal points with a tap can be extremely convenient at times (see 70D).
- Dual memory cards without having one slot create limitations for the other like the 5D Mark III.
- Focal point exposure measurement options, not just in the center.
- Not as important, but Wi-Fi in conjunction with the Canon phone app can come in handy when you are trying to take group/family pictures that include yourself.


----------

